# Reproduction Tomahawk Bicycle Necks



## FSH (Mar 29, 2022)

In between all the melee I have been working on reproducing the Wald #36 bicycle neck.  They are made here in the USA by me in my home shop.  All that is left is setting up for the final machine work and plating.  I am thinking of taking orders on the plating and will offer Cadmium, Nickle and Triple plate chrome.  Please let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 29, 2022)

FSH said:


> In between all the melee I have been working on reproducing the Wald #36 bicycle neck.  They are made here in the USA by me in my home shop.  All that is left is setting up for the final machine work and plating.  I am thinking of taking orders on the plating and will offer Cadmium, Nickle and Triple plate chrome.  Please let me know what you think, thanks!View attachment 1597756



Very nice. I'd probably be up for one! Put my name down please.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2022)

Very nice! There goes the value of originals!


----------



## moonbasejoe (Mar 30, 2022)

How much for the cadmium version?  I wanna start saving up now.


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes any idea on prices and can I get on the list


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 30, 2022)

Count me in for one, possibly two. I need patina so unfinished or nickel maybe, either way one for sure. Thanks for your work!


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes please.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 30, 2022)

Count me in!  Chrome please.  Did they make these in Cad?


----------



## TRM (Mar 30, 2022)

Ditto


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2022)

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, But!
What’s the cost, after you upgrade your liability insurance?
First lawyer to get ahold of the guy who rips his sack on one of these, is going to go after everything you own.
Just the cold hard facts of the World we live in.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, But!
> What’s the cost, after you upgrade your liability insurance?
> First lawyer to get ahold of the guy who rips his sack on one of these, is going to go after everything you own.
> Just the cold hard facts of the World we live in.



I have already thought of this, but thanks for bringing it up.  I am going to sell these for “display only” or something along those lines.  It’s just too risky these days to not have disclaimer.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> I have already thought of this, but thanks for bringing it up.  I am going to sell these for “display only” or something along those lines.  It’s just too risky these days to not have disclaimer.




Don't sell them. Give them away for a donation to your favorite charity. You!!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, But!
> What’s the cost, after you upgrade your liability insurance?
> First lawyer to get ahold of the guy who rips his sack on one of these, is going to go after everything you own.
> Just the cold hard facts of the World we live in.



Or another ( half full glass) spin would be the revenue savings for vasectomy cancellations by buyers that will boost return sales and pay off "Better Call Saul" lawyers in retaining his services for yourself and litigation clients.

 Another idea is a ( run a 1000+ stickers) "for display only"peel and stick label. "No liability for installation on a wheeled item in movement".


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> I have already thought of this, but thanks for bringing it up.  I am going to sell these for “display only” or something along those lines.  It’s just too risky these days to not have disclaimer.



You just read my mind/see my post!  Ha!! I was typing the same time as you!!


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> You just read my mind/see my post!  Ha!! I was typing the same time as you!!



Jungian Synchronicity


----------



## higgens (Mar 30, 2022)

How much for raw?


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Or another ( half full glass) spin would be the revenue savings for vasectomy cancellations by buyers that will boost return sales and pay off "Better Call Saul" lawyers in retaining his services for yourself and litigation clients.
> 
> Another idea is a ( run a 1000+ stickers) "for display only"peel and stick label. "No liability for installation on a wheeled item in movement".



Good Stuff


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 30, 2022)

Get a free Tomahawk stem with the purchase of a stem bolt while supplies last.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Count me in!  Chrome please.  Did they make these in Cad?



According to this literature they came in A/B finishes denoting Chrome or Nickle.  But I remember seeing a Cad version in the past


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Get a free Tomahawk stem with the purchase of a stem bolt while supplies last.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1597907



Funny but true. People are already telling me that they will buy the raw units.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Get a free Tomahawk stem with the purchase of a stem bolt while supplies last.



Sourcing fasteners are actually another issue.  I just started looking


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 30, 2022)

Triple plate and polish would increase the price a little I would think.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> Sourcing fasteners are actually another issue.  I just started looking



Fastenal ( for hardware) is based in the U.S./has lots of fasteners/does wholesale. I worked there for a few days way back when. The sales rep before me burned too many bridges, so I cleaned their frig, their truck, and their bathroom....I can't sit around and read enough product info.... ( sales were slow....lol.... and the Customers were not happy) then took a better offer with another local Industrial supplier actually selling as opposed to detailing other peoples messes.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 30, 2022)

Try fastener superstore for hardware as well. I'd consider stamping or engraving "for display only" on the shaft so it wont bee seen when mounted. Covers your butt and keeps them from being passed off as real.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 30, 2022)

Just call Wald for hardware.  They seem to sell parts to niche makers.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Just call Wald for hardware.  They seem to sell parts to niche makers.



Lots of great ideas. I wonder if their "patent" has expired? I'm sure that was a 1st consideration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Just make'em and sell'em. Yeah some folks won't be happy that an original my not bring $1500 anymore but for most of us that doesn't matter. Interested to hear what your price will be. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> Sourcing fasteners are actually another issue.  I just started looking



Pretty good source for all kinds of stuff.....








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

Sell them unfinished. Let the buyer finish them how they want them. If it's for a restored bike, it's always better to plate all the parts at he same time.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 30, 2022)

These amazing reproductions that are being produced (like this tomahawk, the lobdal seat by Jafco, Scott's nice repop's and the fiberglass Arrow tanks) helps the guy that can't afford, find or maybe doesn't care if it's an original. There will always be a strong market for original pieces. This helps, doesn't hurt.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Fastenal ( for hardware) is based in the U.S./has lots of fasteners/does wholesale. I worked there for a few days way back when. The sales rep before me burned too many bridges, so I cleaned their frig, their truck, and their bathroom....I can't sit around and read enough product info.... ( sales were slow....lol.... and the Customers were not happy) then took a better offer with another local Industrial supplier actually selling as opposed to detailing other peoples messes.



There’s a Fastenal about four miles from me. Before the pandemic, I used to run over there and shop through the bins. I called about two months ago inquiring about some bolts and was told the store no monger has bins, but shelves for quantity orders. No sales less than $100.  I haven’t yet played dumb and just walked in so I cannot say for sure, but………


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> There’s a Fastenal about four miles from me. Before the pandemic, I used to run over there and shop through the bins. I called about two months ago inquiring about some bolts and was told the store no monger has bins, but shelves for quantity orders. No sales less than $100.  I haven’t yet played dumb and just walked in so I cannot say for sure, but………



Yeah, up here you need an account #.  More and more hardware suppliers are going bulk or nothing. The good old days of throwing stuff on a scale then into a paper bag ( often ripped..lol.....before mass plastic bags), are gone. Pity.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> Sell them unfinished. Let the buyer finish them how they want them. If it's for a restored bike, it's always better to plate all the parts at he same time.



That's an idea, BUT lots of guys ( me for one) have a restored or nice original bike ready for "sprucing up/upgrading" and decent plating ( up here in Canada anyway) is very hard to find. All the laws about banning chemicals and such have shut most operations down. Just look at the autobody bizz. Up here if you don't have top end state of the art enviro friendly equip. special paints/shut down.

 I think offering the product in different coatings or unfinished would boost sales and supply a larger fragmented market. You get what you pay for. Give the customer what they want. At a price. One stop shop.

The last place in my city that plates I took 6 Bevin double egg bells in, some crackhead broke in and looted the place. Yup, took my bells. Probably turfed them into a dumpster when he looked in the box. He**'s Bells is right. Guys insurance covered me...but those bells don't grow on trees.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 30, 2022)

How much are they???


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2022)

How many do you have to buy to get a discount?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2022)

What size are the handlebar pinch bolts on an original ? I've got a few originals from the forties.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

catfish said:


> How many do you have to buy to get a discount?



Only 10^2


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> What size are the handlebar pinch bolts on an original ? I've got a few originals from the forties.
> View attachment 1597991
> 
> View attachment 1597992



Jeez!


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> What size are the handlebar pinch bolts on an original ? I've got a few originals from the forties.
> View attachment 1597991
> 
> View attachment 1597992



I need to verify the size.  The one I have is questionable


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> How much are they???



I’m going to price everything after I finish machining and plate


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> How much are they???



Ya, what he said! Lol


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2022)

Wish I had more of these original binder bolts too boot .


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> I’m going to price everything after I finish machining and plate



I would be in for a nickel plated one.


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Ya, what he said! Lol



Not even a approximate price?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 30, 2022)

I'd be interested in one for the parts cabinet. Pending the finished price.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Not even a approximate price?


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> Not even a approximate price?



No, I'm not going to paint myself into a corner.  After all is said and done I'll post a well though out price.  Once I do that I will start a NEW post to fill orders based on preorder request.


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Wish I had more of these original binder bolts too boot .
> View attachment 1598029



You rich man, make it rain


----------



## Nashman (Mar 30, 2022)

FSH said:


> No, I'm not going to paint myself into a corner.  After all is said and done I'll post a well though out price.  Once I do that I will start a NEW post to fill orders based on preorder request.



That list must be growing!!  Like Jack and the beanstalk!!  Good for you! A man with a good plan.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Mar 30, 2022)

savings account started.  one cadmium plated, liability waived tomahawk stem, please.


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 30, 2022)

I own no shiny bikes that would do these things proper justice.  Therefore, I will just admire their beauty and be thankful guys are doing excellent reproduction parts like this in the hobby!


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> That list must be growing!!  Like Jack and the beanstalk!!  Good for you! A man with a good plan.



I think your first!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 30, 2022)

2 raw ones for me…


----------



## vincev (Mar 30, 2022)

Beautiful !!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 30, 2022)

Ambitious project.  Good luck.  Lots of work.  I would suggest not getting into the plating process unless you have a reliable shop to deal with.  The cost and potential headaches might not be worth it.  Make them and sell them raw.  Do what you are best at and let them go.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m interested!


----------



## oskisan (Mar 30, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> " rips his sack on one of these"



Damn Marty... Pains me just at the thought of this!


----------



## FSH (Mar 30, 2022)

1motime said:


> Ambitious project.  Good luck.  Lots of work.  I would suggest not getting into the plating process unless you have a reliable shop to deal with.  The cost and potential headaches might not be worth it.  Make them and sell them raw.  Do what you are best at and let them go.



I got a guy.  He’s on board


----------



## dave429 (Mar 30, 2022)

Very nice work. Will be keeping an eye out for these when they are ready to go!


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 31, 2022)

Please at least look at this thread and send us a message when they are done I don’t want to miss out


----------



## FSH (Mar 31, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Please at least look at this thread and send us a message when they are done I don’t want to miss out



You guys are already in my thoughts


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 31, 2022)

I would be interested as well!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 31, 2022)

BLWNMNY said:


> I would be interested as well!



Me too


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Mar 31, 2022)

Please add me to your list for one!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 31, 2022)

Man now I’m gonna have to worry about Tomahawk bicycle stem gangs roaming the streets.   It’s gonna get crazy out there folks.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 31, 2022)

Following...


----------



## FSH (Apr 1, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Man now I’m gonna have to worry about Tomahawk bicycle stem gangs roaming the streets.   It’s gonna get crazy out there folks.



“The T-Boyz”


----------



## FSH (Apr 1, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Man now I’m gonna have to worry about Tomahawk bicycle stem gangs roaming the streets.   It’s gonna get crazy out there folks.



Or “The Tommy-Hawks”


----------



## Bullits (Apr 2, 2022)

me too


----------



## Sayitsimple (Apr 2, 2022)

in line ty


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Can't believe I missed this thread, but I may be interested in one as well. Gracias.


----------



## gorace38 (Apr 2, 2022)

Interested if within my price range . Raw or nickle


----------



## Santee (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes! I am interested in a raw.


----------



## then8j (Apr 2, 2022)

What are you casting them out of? Are you casting one at a time? Sandcast or did you made a mold? Did you start with an original? How did you account for shrinkage?
Just a couple questions only because I failed at some and ended up welding a piece onto an old stem. 
These look good and curious to hear more about the process and the amazing skill then just ‘how much’ 
It takes a lost skill to be able to do what you are planning.
Nathan


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2022)

then8j said:


> How did you account for shrinkage?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2022)

FSH said:


> In between all the melee I have been working on reproducing the Wald #36 bicycle neck.  They are made here in the USA by me in my home shop.  All that is left is setting up for the final machine work and plating.  I am thinking of taking orders on the plating and will offer Cadmium, Nickle and Triple plate chrome.  Please let me know what you think, thanks!View attachment 1597756



I'll take one natural finish.. A true piece of ART Work... Nice job...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Count me in!  Chrome please.  Did they make these in Cad?



Yes Brant, they did in fact make them in cad... Saw one once many moons ago.. Big money...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2022)

catfish said:


> How many do you have to buy to get a discount?



All of them in bulk...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 2, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> What size are the handlebar pinch bolts on an original ? I've got a few originals from the forties.
> View attachment 1597991
> 
> View attachment 1597992



I need a couple of these.. How much?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 2, 2022)

Interested in 1 or 2


----------



## oskisan (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm interested also.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 2, 2022)

Interested in a plated one or more.


----------



## RJWess (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm in...


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2022)

Me too!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2022)

Me three!


----------



## Dra (Apr 2, 2022)

Me too or three


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2022)

I'll jump in line!


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 3, 2022)

I would be interested in a chrome one.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 3, 2022)

I have an original but can always use another one.   Put me in line please


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2022)

I’ll throw my hat in the ring for one all chromed up!


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 3, 2022)

Add me to the list for a chrome one.


----------



## comet (Apr 3, 2022)

STRADALITE said:


> Add me to the list for a chrome one.



I don’t need one.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 3, 2022)

comet said:


> I don’t need one.



I'll take his.


----------



## 38Bike (Apr 4, 2022)

Add me to the list


----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks like you'll have to make 100 or more by the responses here. Depending on the process, that could work out great to reduce cost or really bad if you're doing them by hand.

I'd be down for a couple.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2022)

I wonder how many out of the 100 will still be down for one @ $400 or $500 or $600 or $700 or ? ...


----------



## slick (Apr 4, 2022)

Well considering an original will pull over $1k according to what we've seen recently.... I hope they don't think it will be a $100 stem. 🤣


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep it will be interesting to see where the price point lands and how many actually pony up. Now where’s that popcorn gif?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep it will be interesting to see where the price point lands and how many actually pony up. Now where’s that popcorn gif?



It was interesting the time I made t-shirts, I took pre-orders but did not collect the money.  Two or three guys bailed out claiming they did not have the money when it was time to pay and ship.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm rounding up some investors and as soon as I get $250,000 I'll buy all of them. 🤣


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 15, 2022)

I 







cyclingday said:


> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, But!
> What’s the cost, after you upgrade your liability insurance?
> First lawyer to get ahold of the guy who rips his sack on one of these, is going to go after everything you own.
> Just the cold hard facts of the World we live in.



I would almost pay money to see the freak accident or ignoramus stunt that would get some guys sack ripped on one of these.
Also I would be into a chrome one for my 1962 Schwinn Sackripper Pig Bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2022)

@FSH any update on progress here? V/r Shawn


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 15, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> I wonder how many out of the 100 will still be down for one @ $400 or $500 or $600 or $700 or ? ...



Yeah, I wanted to say something by the time we got to about page 2 in comments...
No way to gauge how many will still want to buy them after a production price and profit margin are set. I imagine this can be done affordably, but I'm not in the forging business either. With a name like Tomahawk, I already know the chrome guys are going to be out to scalp though!!!


----------



## FSH (Apr 15, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> @FSH any update on progress here? V/r Shawn



I’m working out the tooling and order of operations now.  I’m a busy guy though, two young kids and two businesses plus my new car (below)  I’m expecting to be in production in about 2mo


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2022)

FSH said:


> I’m working out the tooling and order of operations now.  I’m a busy guy though, two young kids and two businesses plus my new car (below)  I’m expecting to be in production in about 2mo
> 
> View attachment 1607377



Right on. Sweet ride. I'll PM mine.


----------



## FSH (Apr 15, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Right on. Sweet ride. I'll PM mine.



Put it up here.  I don’t mind


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2022)

FSH said:


> Put it up here.  I don’t mind



I don't wanna hi-jack the thread. I sent them to your PM. Cabers are sick of seeing my toys I think?  Ha!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 15, 2022)

FSH said:


> I’m working out the tooling and order of operations now.  I’m a busy guy though, two young kids and two businesses plus my new car (below)  I’m expecting to be in production in about 2mo
> 
> View attachment 1607377



Is that a '68?


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 15, 2022)

Remember the old Schwinn Sting-Ray 5 speed shifter Government sanctions?


----------



## FSH (Apr 15, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Is that a '68?



67 289


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 15, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Is that a '68?



67


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 16, 2022)

Yes I do and I still feel they grossly overstepped their duty as a government when they did that.
Even then you could still buy the parts and do the installation yourself. I did it in high school.
I have played the Tomahawk to the groin scenario over in my head (can't believe I said that). The only way it works out bad evey time or even a more than freak level accident chance is with drop bars like a 10 speed or flat bars, neither of which any sane person would do.

P.S. Besides, I kept hitting my head on it when I did a wheelie on my old Varsity.


----------



## FSH (Jun 8, 2022)

Hello all!  I wanted to ask if anyone with a Tomahawk neck can measure the thread pitch and diameter of the pinch bolt.  I have a neck but it might have been modified.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 8, 2022)

I'd imagine 3/8x20 or 18...but man I wish I had an original to tell you. 
Somebody here can surely chime in.


----------



## TRM (Jun 8, 2022)

Just checked a prewar Wald and it is 20tpi. Doesn't answer your question but maybe common for that era.


----------



## FSH (Jun 8, 2022)

TRM said:


> Just checked a prewar Wald and it is 20tpi. Doesn't answer your question but maybe common for that era



3/8-20 looks common for the manufacturer and era, I just want to make sure before pulling the trigger


----------



## FSH (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello everyone.  I finished the first neck today.  I have had time to think about pricing and will write about it more extensively in an upcoming post.  For all those persons that have already expressed interests in my reproduction necks, weather by post or by email, you will be added to a master list that will be published soon.  The featured neck is unplated and does not come with a draw bolt or wedge. @Nashman was the first to express interest, so the right of refusal is his.  

_special pricing_ for those on the list are as follows:

PayPal plated $550

PayPal unplated $500

USPS plated 500 (2 money orders)

USPS unplated $450 (2 money orders)

Cash plated $485

Cash unplated $435

prices will increase to $750 once all orders generated from those post have been filled. No further orders from this post will be accepted.  This is my way of saying thanks to all those early birds!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2022)

WOW ! Nice !


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 20, 2022)

Will the plating be chrome or nickel?
Awesome work!!!!
Mike


----------



## FSH (Jun 20, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Will the plating be chrome or nickel?
> Awesome work!!!!
> Mike



Chrome, Nickle or Cad


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 20, 2022)

FSH said:


> Chrome, Nickle or Cad



Same cost for either finish?


----------



## FSH (Jun 20, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Same cost for either finish?



Pricing will be discussed in a later post


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 20, 2022)

Thank You!!!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm glad I jumped on this early. Beautiful job!


----------



## FSH (Jun 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I'm glad I jumped on this early. Beautiful job!



I’ll pm you


----------



## TRM (Jun 20, 2022)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing one plated.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 20, 2022)

Beautiful!  As # 6 on the list I am ready to send payment; I said chrome but unplated is fine too.
Many thanks.


----------



## badbob (Jun 20, 2022)

Please put me down for one.


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 20, 2022)

As the proud author of Post #102 you can count me in on a chrome Tomahawk for my 1962 Schwinn Sackripper Pig Bike.
I am hoping to use a set of chrome AS bolts if the pinch bolt thread count is correct.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2022)

#87 -  Chrome
Cash in hand, if preferred.
Otherwise, PayPal  FF, option.

Thanks!


----------



## FSH (Jun 21, 2022)

Here is the master list. Please fill out the fields as necessary.

     I only have one unplated Tomahawk neck available right now.  I am working on three more but my plater is backed up at least one month.  I have no doubt that these will be flowing on a more regular basis in about 3 months, but until then expect a trickle at best.  If I missed your name please DM me so I can double check.  If one of the following members (  @moonbasejoe , @Billythekid , @OldSkipTooth , @catfish , @New Mexico Brant ) is interested in the one unplated neck please fill out the list and DM me.  Thanks!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 21, 2022)

Heck, I want to be in the IN crowd!! Please, I will take a "PayPal (Chrome) plated $550". They are beautiful!


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 21, 2022)

FSH said:


> Here is the master list. Please fill out the fields as necessary.
> 
> I only have one unplated Tomahawk neck available right now.  I am working on three more but my plater is backed up at least one month.  I have no doubt that these will be flowing on a more regular basis in about 3 months, but until then expect a trickle at best.  If I missed your name please DM me so I can double check.  If one of the following members (  @moonbasejoe , @Billythekid , @OldSkipTooth , @catfish , @New Mexico Brant ) is interested in the one unplated neck please fill out the list and DM me.  Thanks!



Thanks for the update.
I’d like, 1 unplated and 1 nickel. Will pay cash.
Mike


----------



## FSH (Jun 21, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Thanks for the update.
> I’d like, 1 unplated and 1 nickel. Will pay cash.
> Mike



Please fill out the Excel doc linked above.  thanks


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2022)

FSH said:


> Here is the master list. Please fill out the fields as necessary.
> 
> I only have one unplated Tomahawk neck available right now.  I am working on three more but my plater is backed up at least one month.  I have no doubt that these will be flowing on a more regular basis in about 3 months, but until then expect a trickle at best.  If I missed your name please DM me so I can double check.  If one of the following members (  @moonbasejoe , @Billythekid , @OldSkipTooth , @catfish , @New Mexico Brant ) is interested in the one unplated neck please fill out the list and DM me.  Thanks!



DM sent


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 21, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2022)

FSH said:


> Here is the master list. Please fill out the fields as necessary.
> 
> I only have one unplated Tomahawk neck available right now.  I am working on three more but my plater is backed up at least one month.  I have no doubt that these will be flowing on a more regular basis in about 3 months, but until then expect a trickle at best.  If I missed your name please DM me so I can double check.  If one of the following members (  @moonbasejoe , @Billythekid , @OldSkipTooth , @catfish , @New Mexico Brant ) is interested in the one unplated neck please fill out the list and DM me.  Thanks!



I'm "in". I enjoyed our phone call. We'll talk again soon. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2022)

These stems have always perplexed me. Sold by Wald in at least two versions the No.4 was the thin one like being reproduced here and the No. 5 was the fat one. The only bike I'm aware of that used this stem from the factory was the '39 Manton Smith Golden Zephyr. That said it seems like every Shelby Airflo Speedline/Arrow you see is fitted with these stems even though they didn't come from the factory with them. I'm looking forward to seeing the bikes the members who are buying one of these put them on. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2022)

Can't wait to get mine


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> These stems have always perplexed me. Sold by Wald in at least two versions the No.4 was the thin one like being reproduced here and the No. 5 was the fat one. The only bike I'm aware of that used this stem from the factory was the '39 Manton Smith Golden Zephyr. That said it seems like every Shelby Airflo Speedline/Arrow you see is fitted with these stems even though they didn't come from the factory with them. I'm looking forward to seeing the bikes the members who are buying one of these put them on. V/r Shawn



I have been contemplating that very same decision, which bike wears the Crown! Werent these originally also sold separetely?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I have been contemplating that very same decision, which bike wears the Crown! Werent these originally also sold separetely?



Yes. Like I said only one bike I know of came from the factory with these and it wasn't a Shelby! These were sold over the counter as an accessory stem to put on any bike. That said I have an Arrow that needs one of these! V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Jun 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yes. Like I said only one bike I know of came from the factory with these and it wasn't a Shelby! These were sold over the counter as an accessory stem to put on any bike. V/r Shawn



The Wald salesman must have been giving kickbacks to the Shelby dealers! 😉


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2022)

That's the beauty of getting something bone stock and personalizing it to ones taste whether it be a car/truck, a bicycle, motorcycle, house, boat, almost anything you can imagine. You can input other tastes and styles you admire or duplicate, or develop your own unique ideas, or blend a mixture of many. Look at the Hot Rods and Rat Rods of the past and present as a small example.

The inventors and designers in many cases pulled tidbits of other's work and expanded or tweaked it. Music is another prime example. Many popular artists claim their "roots" from the Blues. The sky is the limit. There is no right or wrong. It's what makes you happy. Just like a Bob Ross painting.

I think there is some "non conformist" in many of us, I for one. Dare to be different. Be unique if you want. Then there is nothing wrong with copying what someone else has done, as long as you don't proclaim it as your own. If I was an old lady ( I'm definitely an old man) this cell phone scene would be a picture of me without a cell






!!! And I'd be riding an old ballooner with a #4 or #5 Wald streamlined stem on my bike!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> I have been contemplating that very same decision, which bike wears the Crown! Werent these originally also sold separetely?



I think mine will go on my recently acquired 36 Elgin bent seat post bike..


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 22, 2022)

G.MORNING @ MR.FHS!!


Sooo I am gonna Be The Last, Too Buy ONE
 OF,,, YOUR BEAUTIFUL , BIKE...
 GOOSENECK, == POSTE PARA BIKES IN, SPANISH...We Call THESE PART OF THE BIKE LIKE THAT,  IN MY... BEAUTIFUL...
 🥰🇵🇷🇵🇷🇵🇷🙏

DON'T BADDER ME AT ALL!! AS LONG I CAN GET (1) JUST,(1) IN THE NEAR FUTURE...


BTW...THEY LOOKS AMAZING 👏 😍 👏 
Good Job Sir!!!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mine is going on my 1962 Schwinn Typhoon "Hawg Wylde" 20" Pig Bike, which I have nicknamed "The Sackripper" in honor of this stem in the Build Off #17 at RatRodBikes.
I have a partial build thread here I need to update as well.


----------



## FSH (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello everyone.  Some listed members have contacted me with issues regarding accessing and editing the link I provided above.  I have thought about this and believe that it is best for me to contact members via DM as the necks are produced.   So, if you can't access the link, don't worry, we will work it out when the time arises.  Also, *the list is closed*, and has been closed as of yesterday when I made the final draft.  *Once all of the orders have been filled* I will offer these necks via the CABE or my Website (https://fshbydesign.com/).  Thanks again


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank You!!!
I was able to download Excel onto my phone but can’t open the file/list.
I would like 1-nickel plated and 1- unplated.
Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2022)

I would be shocked if all 42 on the list ponied up. There will always be a few deadbeats... my dog got sick and the vet bill took all my money. I actually had a non-pay Ebayer use that one on me! Hopefully everone is good to their word though. V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Thank You!!!
> I was able to download Excel onto my phone but can’t open the file/list.
> I would like 1-nickel plated and 1- unplated.
> Mike



Yeah, same exact thing happen when I tried to do the same thing...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I would be shocked if all 42 on the list ponied up. There will always be a few deadbeats... my dog got sick and the vet bill took all my money. I actually had a non-pay Ebayer use that one on me! Hopefully everone is good to their word though. V/r Shawn



I had a few of those when it came time to pay for the Colson shirts I had made. Who can't afford $25!


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 22, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah, same exact thing happen when I tried to do the same thing...



I’m good for it thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 22, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> I’m good for it thanks!



Yep. Got my monies set aside for mine too....


----------



## RJWess (Jun 22, 2022)

Will these come with a binder bolt?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 22, 2022)

By the way, I didn't order one . Just for the record .


----------



## 1motime (Jun 22, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> By the way, I didn't order one . Just for the record .



Thanks.  I was feeling left out.  My rusty original will do


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 27, 2022)

All Hands in the AIR!  Huge shout-out to Greg.  I wish I preordered half a dozen.    @FSH


----------



## FSH (Jun 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> All Hands in the AIR!  Huge shout-out to Greg.  I wish I preordered half a dozen.    @FSH
> 
> View attachment 1653287



I’m glad you like it!  I’ll miss that one, it is the first.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jun 27, 2022)

I didn't realize i was so high up on the list, nice!  definitely in, but can't edit the spreadsheet, unfortunately.  i sent you a message, @FSH , too cool!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2022)

Waiver signed. Waiting for production on mine. Please keep me posted.

EA


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 24, 2022)

FSH said:


> I’m glad you like it!  I’ll miss that one, it is the first.



I’m still on for at least 1 😎


----------



## FSH (Jul 24, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> I’m still on for at least 1 😎



I’ll be done with machining on two this coming week, but my plater is dealing with an electrical issue at his shop.  Fingers crossed that he will be done next week or I will be on the hunt for a new guy for the interim.


----------



## FSH (Sep 14, 2022)

Hello, I wanted to give everyone a long overdue update. I have sufficient necks to complete all orders, but I am having issues with polishing and plating. As recent as yesterday there was a set back with an insufficient polishing job at a vendor that I have used in the past. It really threw me back and made me realize that I need 2 or 3 plating vendors to avoid this situation in the future. So essentially by the end of the week I will be sending some necks out for polish and plating to a new vendor to see how it goes. There is a 1-2 week lead time on this and I will notify all interested parties in a post. If you have a general question please feel free to leave a reply here, or send me a message if you have a more direct question or comment. Thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 14, 2022)

FSH said:


> Hello, I wanted to give everyone a long overdue update. I have sufficient necks to complete all orders, but I am having issues with polishing and plating. As recent as yesterday there was a set back with an insufficient polishing job at a vendor that I have used in the past. It really threw me back and made me realize that I need 2 or 3 plating vendors to avoid this situation in the future. So essentially by the end of the week I will be sending some necks out for polish and plating to a new vendor to see how it goes. There is a 1-2 week lead time on this and I will notify all interested parties in a post. If you have a general question please feel free to leave a reply here, or send me a message if you have a more direct question or comment. Thanks!



That's cool and thanks for the update....


----------



## catfish (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm still in! Take all the time you need.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 14, 2022)

Looking forward to them!!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm still in as well!!!  Please let me know when my number is up!


----------



## Schlomo (Sep 14, 2022)

Hey can I get on the "Back up" list for a couple?  I got moulah ready....


----------



## FSH (Sep 14, 2022)

Schlomo said:


> Hey can I get on the "Back up" list for a couple?  I got moulah ready....



Hello, everyone on the list, which is already closed, is getting a price brake.  I’ll be listing these on my website once I have availability.  I really hope the new plater works out. Thanks!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 14, 2022)

FSH said:


> Hello, I wanted to give everyone a long overdue update. I have sufficient necks to complete all orders, but I am having issues with polishing and plating. As recent as yesterday there was a set back with an insufficient polishing job at a vendor that I have used in the past. It really threw me back and made me realize that I need 2 or 3 plating vendors to avoid this situation in the future. So essentially by the end of the week I will be sending some necks out for polish and plating to a new vendor to see how it goes. There is a 1-2 week lead time on this and I will notify all interested parties in a post. If you have a general question please feel free to leave a reply here, or send me a message if you have a more direct question or comment. Thanks!



Great things are worth the wait. Thanks for the update Greg. I look forward to hearing from you when mine are ready. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Rockman9 (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm still interested in one as well. Thanks.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks for the update.
If you’re having trouble with the polishing shop, you might give these guys a try.




Reasonable prices, and a quick turnaround time.
I’ve had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## FSH (Sep 20, 2022)

Very happy with the new plater.  Photos taken today.


----------



## FSH (Sep 20, 2022)

I have 12 necks out for plating.  I’m waiting for the balance of raw necks to begin machining the rest.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 20, 2022)

Like a boss!


----------



## TRM (Sep 20, 2022)

Is that one chrome or nickel? Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## FSH (Sep 20, 2022)

Is that one chrome or nickel? Can't wait to get mine!
Just polished, Unplated


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 20, 2022)

FSH said:


> Just
> 
> polished, Unplated



Like mine. Can't wait toget mine either...


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2022)

Superb!!  Just like Xmas!


----------



## FSH (Sep 24, 2022)

From left to right Chrome, Nickel, Unplated.  I will be receiving 8 units Tuesday.  I  am looking for a cad plater as we speak.  I will be reaching out to listed buyers very soon.  Thanks for your patients!


----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2022)

FSH said:


> From left to right Chrome, Nickel, Unplated.  I will be receiving 8 units Tuesday.  I  am looking for a cad plater as we speak.  I will be reaching out to listed buyers very soon.  Thanks for your patients!View attachment 1700766
> View attachment 1700767



Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

Hello everyone I am going to start machining enough necks to close all of the outstanding orders this week.  Then off to plate.  Everyone who expressed interest will be contacted.  Please check the link OR photo to see where you are at.  Thanks again!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 11, 2022)

Im still in for 1 chrome and 1 polished unplated- Gary


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Im still in for 1 chrome and 1 polished unplated- Gary



I’ll update today, thanks!


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 11, 2022)

I am not quite sure how I ended up on the list. Please remove me. Thanks


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> I am not quite sure how I ended up on the list. Please remove me. Thanks



It was the “I’ll take his” comment.  My bad, I’ll update the list


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ah, I am an idiot. I am sure I was just joking when I made that comment. I do like your necks! I would buy one, but just don't have any cool enough bikes to put it on. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2022)

I got mine last week. They are beautiful!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 11, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> Ah, I am an idiot. I am sure I was just joking when I made that comment. I do like your necks! I would buy one, but just don't have any cool enough bikes to put it on. Sorry for the confusion.



Why don't you just build up a COOL bike to put the stem on? I bought a prewar Hiawatha that I'm putting mine on... Just due it man....


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 11, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Why don't you just build up a COOL bike to put the stem on? I bought a prewar Hiawatha that I'm putting mine on... Just due it man....



Can't, I lost my job last week. No fun bike stuff for me for a bit


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

Anyone NOT on the list that wants a neck please contact me.  Plated (any plating) $650.00 unplated $625.00.  Cash, 2 USPS money orders,  venmo, zell or PayPal (add 3%).  Insured shipping $15.00 + 10 per neck there after.  They will be listed on my website and eBay (for more money!) sometime in the near future.  Multiple neck orders, 5 or more, will be discounted.  I have limited stock, and will only be able to fill a few orders at this time.  Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2022)

It looks like I am either #30 or #32 on the list, either way, count me in for 1 Chrome, 
for sure.

Thanks!
Marty aka Cyclingday


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like I am either #30 or #32 on the list, either way, count me in for 1 Chrome,
> for sure.
> 
> Thanks!
> Marty aka Cyclingday



I have you down


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2022)

My plated one arrived, thank you Greg.  Beautiful work!


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

I’m looking for a #4 Wald for sale or trade any condition considered.


----------



## FSH (Oct 11, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My plated one arrived, thank you Greg.  Beautiful work!



Glad you like it.  Hardware to follow soon!


----------



## TRM (Oct 12, 2022)

FSH said:


> I’m looking for a #4 Wald for sale or trade any condition considered.
> 
> View attachment 1710875



I was wondering if you were planning to make this one next!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2022)

That one, is hollow cast, so maybe a little more difficult to reproduce?

There’s been a very nice, n o s, example on eBay for about a month.
I think the price is about $1,500 with no takers so far.
But, if you want a nice one to copy, it would be hard to find a better one.
That price would diminish quickly if you were able to replicate them.
Just a thought?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> That one, is hollow cast, so maybe a little more difficult to reproduce?



The repops will be heavier, so no chance they'll be passed off as originals years later.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2022)

Now it’s been relisted for auction.


----------



## FSH (Oct 12, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> The repops will be heavier, so no chance they'll be passed off as originals years later.



They'll be hollow like the originals


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2022)

FSH said:


> They'll be hollow like the originals



Please put me on the list for at least two of those. Maybe three.    Catfish


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm still in for one chrome plated and one unplated!!


----------



## TRM (Oct 12, 2022)

Got mine yesterday. Gorgeous!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm thrilled with mine. The short wait was well worth it and Greg was in touch regular and the packing shipping was top shelf just like the tomahawks!!  Sweet!  Thanks!  Bob


----------



## FSH (Oct 13, 2022)

brwstrmgmt said:


> I'm still in for one chrome plated and one unplated!!



I have you down


----------



## FSH (Oct 28, 2022)

If your name is on the list then I will be contacting you soon.  I have 10 done and 10 more in the works.  Questions? PM me, thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2022)

If anybody cancels, their order, feel free to bump me up into their slot.


----------



## FSH (Nov 15, 2022)

A much needed update on the Tomahawk hardware *and* the Wald #4 Tomahawk neck (to follow shortly thereafter). I spent the afternoon making the necessary modifications to tooling and setup and have produced the first of the pinch-bolt hardware. The wedge draw bolt has already been addressed, however, the wedge is still pending. I wanted to take this particular moment to reiterate that the wedge is contingent on successful tooling and will be provided free of charge to those who have already purchased a Tomahawk stem from me. But, if the tooling is not successful, then there will be no wedges provided. Please look at all the photos and if you have any questions please feel free to comment or PM me.


----------



## FSH (Nov 15, 2022)

*BEWARE* the following post is not for the faint of heart. The second part of today's post is of a *dissected Wald #4*. I assure you that the neck was irreparable due to several cracks and a broken main stem. The deconstruction happened because I needed to model the interior. However, upon further inspection I noticed the threads for the pinch bolt are too close to the cavity. This is not a structurally sound design. Furthermore, of the several Wald #4 necks that I have recently purchased all seem to be cracked somewhere mid-stem. The reason for this became clearer once I began to dissect the cavity area. The original material is brittle and lacks the ductility needed to take a substantial direct impact. I am not endorsing my necks for use on moving vehicles, but feel comfortable stating that the material I am using is a bit more forgiving. With the dissection has come the modeling phase, once this is done tooling will be made and production will begin. Questions? Feel free to comment or PM. Thanks!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice job Greg, I'm looking forward to receiving my pinch and wedge bolt to complete the stem.


----------



## TRM (Nov 15, 2022)

Very cool.😎


BTW, I'd love to have that cut up stem when your done with it!


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2022)

I love your dedication to this project. You are really going the extra mile on these. And you do incredible work! 

 Catfish


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 17, 2022)

FSH said:


> *BEWARE* the following post is not for the faint of heart. The second part of today's post is of a *dissected Wald #4*. I assure you that the neck was irreparable due to several cracks and a broken main stem. The deconstruction happened because I needed to model the interior. However, upon further inspection I noticed the threads for the pinch bolt are too close to the cavity. This is not a structurally sound design. Furthermore, of the several Wald #4 necks that I have recently purchased all seem to be cracked somewhere mid-stem. The reason for this became clearer once I began to dissect the cavity area. The original material is brittle and lacks the ductility needed to take a substantial direct impact. I am not endorsing my necks for use on moving vehicles, but feel comfortable stating that the material I am using is a bit more forgiving. With the dissection has come the modeling phase, once this is done tooling will be made and production will begin. Questions? Feel free to comment or PM. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1733158
> 
> View attachment 1733159



It is incredible to see one of these dissected; welcome to "Bicycle Anatomy Level 3!"


----------



## FSH (Nov 23, 2022)

Just picked these up.  I have a few still getting plated, hopefully back next week.  I’ll be in contact with place holders soon.  Thanks for the patients!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 24, 2022)

FSH said:


> Just picked these up.  I have a few still getting plated, hopefully back next week.  I’ll be in contact with place holders soon.  Thanks for the patients!
> 
> View attachment 1738321
> 
> View attachment 1738322



Hey Greg, are the stems going to include the wedge bolt and the wedge? Happy Thanksgiving.. Gobble, Gobble....


----------



## FSH (Nov 24, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Greg, are the stems going to include the wedge bolt and the wedge? Happy Thanksgiving.. Gobble, Gobble....



So far I have the wedge-bolt and pinch-bolt.  Wedge is under construction and not promised.  Also the fasteners are getting made and plated so they will be sent out in the near future.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 29, 2022)

Candy for Christmas!!!! Thanks Greg!!!


----------



## FSH (Nov 29, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Candy for Christmas!!!! Thanks Greg!!!
> View attachment 1742138



That’s the stuff right there buddy!


----------



## FSH (Dec 1, 2022)

A few in process!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 1, 2022)

FSH said:


> A few in process!
> 
> View attachment 1743101



Man, these even look COOOL in copper too.. Sure can't wait to get mine... CrankIt....


----------



## jesus (Dec 1, 2022)

I would be interested in one.


----------



## gorace38 (Dec 5, 2022)

Got it today Greg. Awesome. Can't wait to get the hardware and mock it up. I think it's going on a  39 murray merc pacemaker.


----------



## FSH (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello everyone. I wanted to give you a status update.  I have the hardware in process as we speak.  I had to wait for a plated bolt to come back so I could check the fit before production.  Also I rejected several of the stems due to finish issues.  To remedy this I sent 15pcs in for plate and polish today.  Sorry for the delays but, as with any new project, issues are expected. I will make sure to have plenty of hardware in all finishes available soon.  Merry Christmas and thank you for your support.


----------



## FSH (Dec 19, 2022)

Hello everyone. Who, of the people that have already received their tomahawk stems, needs unplated hardware? Thanks!


----------



## TRM (Dec 19, 2022)

Yes, please. 
(Chrome)


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2022)

Chrome please for both of mine. 

  Thank you,   Catfish


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 19, 2022)

He is asking, who needs “unplated” hardware.

I am assuming that chrome plated hardware is in the works.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 19, 2022)

Is there any discount on those rejected (finish) stems?


----------



## TRM (Dec 19, 2022)

Sorry, in my haste I missed the unplated part. I can wait!


----------



## FSH (Dec 19, 2022)

TRM said:


> Sorry, in my haste I missed the unplated part. I can wait!



No worries, all good info.  I was assuming that chrome/Nickel plate would receive like hardware.   However, some have asked for unplated in contradiction of their plating preference.


----------



## FSH (Dec 19, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Is there any discount on those rejected (finish) stems?



Yes, I will have some blems up for sale soon.


----------



## FSH (Dec 19, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Is there any discount on those rejected (finish) stems?



I didn’t answer your question, yes there will be a discount.  The discount depends on the particular issue.  I’ll post them up when I get them in.  Thanks for the question!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Yesterday at 1:47 PM)

Got mine today ! They are beautiful! Thanks, Gary


----------



## FSH (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)

Hello everyone, tanks for all your patients!  I have the hardware and will be sending it out soon.  I will be getting the final batch of necks soon and finishing off all the orders in the weeks to come.  Thank you for all the support. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

